

Moving java scala appengine to dotcloud - angelohuang

We hosted our scala/lift application on appengine, but recently we faced few difficulties to utilize several scala/lift features on it. Is there anyone out there who has experience moving application code to dotcloud from appengine?
======
factorialboy
It depends if your app is using a lot of proprietary AppEngine APIs /
features. If yes, then you will have to rewrite at least some portions of the
app.

Due to the recent AppEngine pricing changes, I moved my app - Review19.com -
away from GAE. I had to rewrite it entirely because I used a lot of AppEngine
specific APIs.

There are other open source options that "replicate" some of the GAE APIs, but
none of them claim to production ready.

~~~
angelohuang
What language did you use at Review19?

